# need help to find driver for e-system,help plz



## medimusic (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi there
would anyone have any clue of having a ican get sound from my bloody annoying system laptop? its the worse thing that i have eva had in my life as even chewing gum companies have a good online customer support and enough chewing gum samples on internet but this COMPUTER manufacoring doesnt have anything on internet..

i tried to install different drivers that i found based on others suggestion in forums but no luck..my ethernet driver and PCI is also missing ..so i have no sound and its all coz i didnt want vista on it and i installed xp and since then i started having problem finding drivers...

system details:
Intel Celeron Dual-Core T1400 1.73GHz
E-system 1212


if you need any other info to be able to help me please feel free to ask.
my email addy is _Removed_
Many thanks guys


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

Go here for ethernet driver:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Sea...Connection&OSVersion=Windows+XP+Home+Edition*

Go here UAA driver:
http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/SO...AA-Bus-Driver-for-High-Definition-Audio.shtml

Go here for Audio driver:

Go to: http://www.realtek.com.tw/
Download the "high definition Audio driver"


Note: Install the drivers in order listed above, restart computer inbetween each driver installation.


----------



## sladest (Feb 28, 2010)

can you help i need onboard ethernet &vga driver for the same mod running xp thanks.


----------

